# Chances of finding a job in sydney compared to brisbane



## aghu (Jan 9, 2014)

What do you think about this matter? Or with a more general approach, is it possible to find a job in sydney given that we won't be picky about that?
As for brisbane, the conditions can be basically summarized like this; if you're not a experinced cook or barista or waiter, no one shows the slightest willingness to give a job, unless you don't have the same nationality with the job owners/supervisors. 
Please provide me with some data about sydney regarding this issue. I'm in a desperate situation. All guidances will be very much appreciated by me. Thanks.


----------



## aghu (Jan 9, 2014)

İf you intend to work outside of your profession, i mean. I've had to add that. In my profession, which have allowed me to obtain my visa, there is no job anyway. Again, unless you don't have some 5 years experience under your belt. 
After so much effort it's horrific not being able to find a way to make a honest living.


----------

